# in over my head - new mom threatening kittens



## kittens0206 (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a cat that had recently had kittens and I desperately need advice. She is literally trying to kill them. A friend that works at friends of strays has offered to take them to a shelter on Monday. I know they are young but are they better off. Don't know if I'm posting in the right place so i Will stop here but any questions i will be glad to answer. Thanks for advice


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I'm confused. What is your question?


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Are these feral cats? Sometimes, the mama cat will kill kittens if she can't feed them all or senses something "odd" about them. Scary but.... If this is a domestic cat, not a converted feral you are handling it. Are they eating on their own?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

How old are the kittens? IMO their age onky matter because of the amount of work you'll need to do.

Surrendering the kittens is not the best option, many shelters euthanize kittens too young to be adopted if theyre full up. I know for a fact the one by me will accept the kittens and euth any under 6 weeks once kitten season gets going.

For whatever reason your cat had kittens, that makes their care your responsibility. Things like this are one rusk of having unaltered females. First time mums arent always the best. Seperate them from the mother permanently, look up how to care for abandoned kittens, and start working. Also, get momma cat spayed ASAP. Since she's clearly not going to be nursing you don't need to wait until the kittens are old enough to wean.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You don't state if you are in Timbuktu or a city in the USA. I can't speak for others but a USA shelter will likely have volunteers ready and able to bottle feed babies if that is needed, but call ahead to be sure. You could do that yourself and post an ad on Craigslist or other site for someone to adopt the babies. Any emergency interaction would be good if momma is truly harming the babies.


----------



## kittens0206 (Mar 14, 2014)

Im sorry, I know it wasn't much information. My cat is not feral, I have had her since she was 12 weeks and she is now a new mother (she herself is only 10 months) At first she was a very loving mother to them but recently she started attacking them. Clawing at them, pouncing on them and making them cry out. They seem terrified of her and she literally chases them down. Since I started this post we lost one of the kittens (not due to her attacking it) but now I am very concerned that they would be better off at the shelter (it is no kill) they are almost 6 weeks old


----------



## kittens0206 (Mar 14, 2014)

Also, I know it was irresponsible of me. I actually thought at this point she was too young and she is usually an inside cat just got out a couple times. I will be getting her spayed asap


----------



## kittens0206 (Mar 14, 2014)

They just started eating kitten chow, I have been mixing it with water and my friend at the shelter said they will bottle feed them until they are old enough to be adopted. Im sad and I think they are too young but I dont feel they are safe here.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

At 6 weeks they can be away from mom and you won't even have that much work to do. They should be able to eat on their own, as you see they're already starting on kitten chow. They shouldn't need to be bottle fed at 6 weeks unless they're refusing to eat solids. Do you have a way to separate them from mom? (Like keep them in a bathroom and give her run of the house but not allow her outdoors).

Do you have a small scale, like for food, or weighing mail? At 6 weeks the kittens should weigh roughly 1.5 lbs (24 ounces). If you can weigh them and they're on track, you're probably fine to keep them, just separated from mom, for another few weeks. They can be adopted out at 8 weeks, so you're nearly there, if you can hang on. If they're underweight and you aren't able to supplement/bottle feed them, then surrendering them to a no-kill shelter might be the best option. Babies can be overwhelming, but at 6 weeks old you're in the home stretch.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

waaaaa thats so sad  poor kittens. i have no advice...im sorry but maybe surrendering IS the best option.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Get them to the shelter. In the meantime give them canned kitten food. If they are not using a litter box yet you may have to help them go to the bathroom. It's a lot of work. I had 3 abandoned kittens under 6 weeks old for 2 days bottle feeding them kitten formula and helping them go to the bathroom. Needless to say I got no sleep and had to give them to the shelter. They were all adopted.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

What was your original plan of what to do with them? At sic weeks they'll make it without their mum just fine, its not ideal but it can work. They'll be ready for homes in two weeks. Just keep them in a room and don't allow their mum in. Even a bathroom will work.


----------



## kittens0206 (Mar 14, 2014)

My original plan was to keep one, my neighbor wants one and since we lost one that leaves only one left. Is it ok give the one to her new home now? I know they are supposed to be twelve weeks but They are eating regular food now. I have kept Oreo (their mother) away and it doesn't seem they even notice.


----------



## kittens0206 (Mar 14, 2014)

The reason i am so intent on getting them out is that my son accidentally stepped on one and she died  i have a 4 year old and my son who is 7. The kitten had nuzzled underneath a blanket and my son didn't see her. So trying to not only save three kittens from their mother but also trying to save them from my small children is a lot


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

If you have a room where the kittens can be kept absolutely separate from kid(s) and mama kitty, you are probably fine to keep them. If you are worried that they are unsafe in the home, then get them out asap.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, definitely keep mamacat separate from her kitties, as she does not want them. Not every mamacat is a good mum, especially a young one. At six weeks, the kitties should be eating well on their own. Keep the kitties together as long as possible in a separate room, preferably until 12 wks old, handle and play with them several times a day and give them toys, and boxes to play in, so that they become well socialized to people, learn to read cat body language, and to learn to control their bite and claws by rough play with each other. Good luck, and sorry to hear about the kitty that got stepped on, a sad accident. Get your momcat spayed as soon as you can before she comes into another heat and don't let her get outside until you do.


----------

